# Jackal Stone 2011- Photos



## jasion (Dec 19, 2011)

Few photos from Jackal Stone 2011. More photos here: 
http://www.eucom.mil/forum/photos/tags/Jackal Stone


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like fun.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 20, 2011)

Mhockey9090 said:


> Looks like fun.


Hard work.
Exhilarating, fun after the fact.


----------

